# Dentro de/ comprende..



## Mapassja

De hecho no estoy tan segura de si formulé de manera correcta esta frase en español, pero bueno lo intento, corríjanme si necesario, porfavor  (mi mente es un "revoltijo" de idiomas en estos momentos...)

"La empresa posee varias marcas que comprenden muchas de las clases de productos alimentarios"

"La empresa posee varias marcas dentro de muchas las clases de productos alimentarios"

En alemán podría ser algo asi?
*
Das Unternehmen hat/besitzt mehrere Markennamen innerhalb vieler Sorten Lebensmittel

*Gracias! Danke 
*
*


----------



## gusfand

_La empresa posee diversas marcas las cuales abarcan/comprenden muchos tipos/clases de alimentos._
Das Unternehmen besitzt mehrere Marken, welche viele Lebensmittelarten abdecken.

_La empresa mantiene varias marcas que abarcan/comprenden una cantidad significante de tipos/clases de alimentos en su surtido de productos._
Das Unternehmen unterhält einige Marken, die eine Fülle von Lebensmittelsorten in ihrem Produktsortiment beinhalten.


----------



## Mapassja

gracias, pero la frase que di como ejemplo, contiene errores?

Creo que en ese caso es:



> _una cantidad signifi*cativa* _


 
De cualquier manera gracias por las sugerencias!


----------



## gusfand

Mapassja said:


> gracias, pero la frase que di como ejemplo, contiene errores?
> 
> Creo que en ese caso es:
> _una cantidad signifi*cativa*_



- bueno no estoy seguro, tu eres el mejicano 
- de acuerdo: significativa



Mapassja said:


> A: "La empresa posee varias marcas que comprenden muchas de las clases de productos alimentarios"
> 
> B: "La empresa posee varias marcas dentro de muchas las clases de productos alimentarios"



La frase A me parece bien y mis ejemplos anteriores se basan en el sentido que expresa esta frase.

En la frase B me parece que falta un verbo para darle un sentido:
"La empresa posee varias marcas dentro de muchas .??. las clases de productos alimentarios"


----------



## Mapassja

me referia a la oración en aleman mas que nada 



> *Das Unternehmen hat/besitzt mehrere Markennamen innerhalb vieler Sorten Lebensmittel*


 
Si suena bien?
Si quisiera saber lo de español unicamente no lo pondria aqui 
y es mexicana, jaja no le hagas caso a los españoles!


----------



## gusfand

vale,
la frase alemana no contiene errores de ortografía o gramática, pero no da sentido!
Lo mismo que la frase española "B".
O será que entiendo mal la frase "B"?
En este caso te molestaría explicar lo que significa?


----------



## Spharadi

En realidad que la frase en alemán no es clara. 
Ein Vorschlag

Das Unternehmen besitzt Lebensmittel verschiedener Marken
Tal vez sea esto lo que quieres decir? 
La empresa posee productos alimenticios de diferentes marcas.


----------

